# Yamaha 624 steering



## 900cfi (Dec 8, 2014)

I am looks no at buying a new Yamaha 624 with tracks.I noticed this snowblower has no steering assist.How hard is it to steer without steering assist?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

watch a few youtube vids, even the older ones should give you an idea. from what ive seen they look pretty nimble!


----------



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

It is ok if there is snow on the ground. Not so easy if there is no snow like inside the garage.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I do not know about the new YS624, but I have a YS1028J (@nearly 400lbs), it is very hard to turn on dry surface unless the pins are relocated on 'float' mode. 
I've used a few older YS624 and YS828 and they are easier to roll compared to a hydrostatic unit (like a Honda HS) but about as difficult to turn compared to a Honda HS since they both have solid axles.
My guess is one can disconnect one drive cog to let the machine drive on one track and be easier to steer but you are likely to en up with it pulling on one direction.

I also have 2 new Honda HSS1332ATD units and they are a breeze to move and turn around compared to the Yamaha YS1028J.


----------

